# Problema Display 7 Segmentos Cátodo Común



## A1ltam (Mar 16, 2018)

Hola, el profesor nos pidió elaborar un decodificador BCD a un Display de 7 segmentos, hice el montaje del circuito y lo probé. Todos los dígitos mostrados por el Display son correctos excepto el 0. El segmento E no quiere encender, sin embargo sí enciende con los demás números. Cuál podría ser el error y su solución? Disculpas si no di suficientes detalles, gracias. Adjunto el diagrama.


----------



## chclau (Mar 17, 2018)

Pues yo diria que revises atentamente los casos en que enciende el segmento 'e', que si no me equivoco son solamente el 0, el 2, el 6 y el 8. Si enciende con el 2 y no con el cero, es muy probable que haya un error de cableado en la logica de la compuerta 'and' que efectua la operacion /d./b./a


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Te has fijado como funciona un decodificador comercial? busca en los decodificadores tanto TTL como Cmos y constrastalo con lo que tens echo busca 7447, 7448 CD4511, hay mucha información sobre esto en la web


----------



## A1ltam (Mar 17, 2018)

chclau dijo:


> Pues yo diria que revises atentamente los casos en que enciende el segmento 'e', que si no me equivoco son solamente el 0, el 2, el 6 y el 8. Si enciende con el 2 y no con el cero, es muy probable que haya un error de cableado en la logica de la compuerta 'and' que efectua la operacion /d./b./a


 Hola, te agradezco por responder. Mis preguntas son, por qué el problema estaría en las otras compuertas y no en la e?
Y segunda pregunta. Me recomiendas colocar una resistencia al antes de conectar cada salida al display? Yo conecté una al común solamente. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chclau (Mar 17, 2018)

No entiendo tu comentario. La 'and' que realiza la operacion /d./b./a es parte de la compuerta e. Si funciona con el 2 y no con el 0, me parece que puede estar por alli el problema.
Si la conexion es catodo comun y ya tienes una resistencia al comun no es necesaria una resistencia adicional para cada salida.


----------



## A1ltam (Mar 17, 2018)

chclau dijo:


> No entiendo tu comentario. La 'and' que realiza la operacion /d./b./a es parte de la compuerta e. Si funciona con el 2 y no con el 0, me parece que puede estar por alli el problema.
> Si la conexion es catodo comun y ya tienes una resistencia al comun no es necesaria una resistencia adicional para cada salida.


Disculpa, no había entendido tu comentario, voy a revisar esa compuerta para empezar, gracias.


----------



## snakewather (Mar 17, 2018)

el comun conectalo directamente a la terminal correspondiente ya sea anodo o catodo y para cada segmento una resistencia de 1 k, eso deberia de servir asi aseguras el dato enviado de encendido y apagado a cada segmento.


----------



## chclau (Mar 17, 2018)

A1ltam dijo:


> Disculpa, no había entendido tu comentario, voy a revisar esa compuerta para empezar, gracias.



Yo tambien me equivoque en la segunda parte de mi comentario. Cada salida necesita su propia resistencia. Disculpa por la confusion.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Has leido alguna hoja de datos de algún display de 7 segmentos? te has fijado en la red como se conecta los BCD comerciales con los display?
Cada segmento de un display es un L.E.D. y supongo que has leído que un led funciona con 1.2V y necesita 20mA para funcionar bien, si tu sistema es de 5V tendrás que hacer el calculo para las resistencias limitadoras para que el display no se queme por sobretensión si lo has echo con C-Mos deberas adecuar las R respecto de la tensión utilizada.

Por otro lado si pones una sola resistencia calculada para un segmento cuando encendes el 8 tendras un consumo de 7 x 20mA=140mA con lo cual ni encenderan
Lo que lleva a que cada segmento debe llevar su resistencia
Podes poner un esquema funcional más amplio con el display conectado, de que forma ingresas los datoa A,B,C yD? que tecnología? TTL o C-Mos, si es C-Mos que tensión hay utilizado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2018)

Por que no publicas los mapas de Karnaugh que has usado y las ecuaciones lógicas que has obtenido a partir de ellos???
Esa es la única forma cierta de analizar si has construido un diseño correcto o te has equivocado en algo.


----------



## A1ltam (Mar 17, 2018)

Ya revisé el integrado cuando tengo 0000 en el Dip Switch. Todo parece estar bien. Olvidé mencionar que a pesar de que en el dígito 0 el segmento a, b, c, d y f encienden, lo hacen muy leve. Adjunto los mapas.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Es obvio que hay un error no enciende un segmento en "0"
Claro que encienden muy leve, te explique más arriba el porque, en el post #9 esta explicado porque esta mal poner una sola resistencia en el común, y porque debe llevar una resistencia por segmento, leelo de nuevo


----------



## A1ltam (Mar 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Has leido alguna hoja de datos de algún display de 7 segmentos? te has fijado en la red como se conecta los BCD comerciales con los display?
> Cada segmento de un display es un L.E.D. y supongo que has leído que un led funciona con 1.2V y necesita 20mA para funcionar bien, si tu sistema es de 5V tendrás que hacer el calculo para las resistencias limitadoras para que el display no se queme por sobretensión si lo has echo con C-Mos deberas adecuar las R respecto de la tensión utilizada.
> 
> Por otro lado si pones una sola resistencia calculada para un segmento cuando encendes el 8 tendras un consumo de 7 x 20mA=140mA con lo cual ni encenderan
> ...


Hola, aún no he visto nada de TTl o C-Mos, he escuchado que son los niveles de voltaje en los que trabajan los IC, corrígeme si me equivoco. Recién 2 meses empecé con Circuitos Lógicos, y 1 mes de ver los Combinacionales.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Como has implementado tu combinación? en que esta echo?
Entendiste que debe llevar una resistencia por segmento?


----------



## A1ltam (Mar 17, 2018)

A qué te refieres con las dos primeras preguntas?
Y sí lo he leído, apenas llegue a casa procederé a colocar esas resistencias.
Otro dato que olvidé otorgar es que cuando utilizo una resistencia de 220 Ohms en el común del display, los LED's del mismo no dan mucha iluminación, por lo que en vez de una resistencia hice un corto entre el común del display y el común(GND) de la protoboard, como resultado los LED's iluminaban con más intensidad. Estoy trabajando con 5V.
Utilizo integrados: LS08, HCF4075, NTE4072B y un AND 4 input LS21. Los NOT son LS04 y OR LS32


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Para 5V se procede así,  el Led necesita 1.2V para funcionar entonces la resistencia limitadora para cada segmeno será así  (5V-1.2V)/0.020mA=190 ohm, podes poner una de 180 ohms o una de 220 ohm por cada segmento.

Con una sola resistencia pasa esto si se prende por ejemplo el 8 son 7 segmentos encendidos a 20mA por segmento nos da un total de 7*.020mA=0.140mA, esa corriene al atravesar la resistencia de 220 hara que la caida de tensión sea:
0.140mA * 220ohms=una caida de tensión que supera a la fuente, como el consumo varia según los segmentos encendidos, no se puede poner una sola R en el común si no una R por cada segmento.
Bien sigue y cuenta como va


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2018)

La ecuacion del segmento E es correcta. Lo mas probable es que tengas algo mal cableado o un chip defectuoso.
Vos has mezclado TTL y CMOS, asi que ttambien te recomiendo poner resistencias de pull-up en las salidas ttl que van a entradas cmos, ya que los niveles son diferentes. Con 2K2 o por ahi va bien.


----------

